# NS Autocare opened right upto Xmas eve (Late)



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Hey guys a few people have been asking us if we're open this week. We are open right upto xmas eve. From 8am till very late, I'll also be doing deliveres in Coleraine, Limavady, Derry, Strabane and everywhere in between.

Loads of products in store to choose from including gift sets.

www.nsautocare.co.uk

Based a few minutes from Limavady (BT49 9EB) 
can be reached via PM, email, phone or txt (07549876000)

Nav


----------

